# Smoke On The Water Team List



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 5, 2009)

Just got an email with the list of teams that will be at next weeks Smoke On The Water Contest at the Clinton Presidential Library in Little Rock.  Lots of great teams there.  11 of the top twenty and 42 of the top 100 teams in the country will be competing.  I know that Diva and I will be there.  Are there any other forum members competing?  I'll highlight forum members in bold.  Sounds like a podcast to me!  



10 Bones 
*3EyzBBQ *4 Dry Miles 
4 Legs Up BBQ 
Bad to the Bone
Bare Bonz
BBQ ASAP
BBQr's Delight
Bib's N Rib's
Big Joes
Big Rob's BBQ
Big Wigs BBQ 
Bird Creek BBQ Boys 
Blazen BBQ
Blind Hog BBQ
Block USA 
Brothers W/Different Mothers 
Burn One BBQ
Butcher BBQ
Cajun Que Krewe
cancersuckschicago.com
Charcoal Cowboys
City Hogs
Clark Kent Super Smokers 
Clarks Corner BBQ
Connoisuers of Fine Swine
D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.
Dads BBQ & Grill 
De'Boners
Delta Smoke
Dirty Dog Cooking Team 
*Diva Q*
Diversified Porkfolio
*Double D's BBQ*
Dr. Porkenstein 
Earthquake BBQ (nf)
Ellas Barbeque
Farm Boy BBQ
Fast Eddy's 
Feeding Frenzy BBQ
Fowl Smokin Swine
Governor's BBQ
Grillas BBQ Team (nf)
Habitual Smokers 
Here for the Beer 
Hillbilly Hoggers
I Smell Smoke 
J&J Redneck
Jacks Old South
K & K Kookers
KC Can Crew (nf)
Kick 'n Back Kookers
Learn2Q.com
Lil' Fiddlers
Lil Odoms Cooking Team
Little Creek Bar B Cue Co
Little Pig Town 
Lone Wolf Barbecue 
Lord of the Swine
Mack Daddys BBQ 
Main Street Grillers 
Mid Town BBQ
Moonlight Meatrubbers
Morganssmokemeats
Music City Pig Pals 
Old Kentucky Barbecue Company
One Slice at a Time
Pellet Envy
Perfect Smoke 
Pig Newton
Pig Newtons
Porkrastinators
QSS Smokin'
QUAU
QueTPies
Rabbit Gulch 
Red Hog BBQ
Redneck Grillers
Rib Ticklers
Ribs 4 U 
Ritters BBQ
River City Rub
Riverside
She Thinks My Slabs are Sexy 
Smelly Butts
Smoke & Vinegar
Smoke It Up 
Smoke N' Ice (nf)
Smoke N The Rockies
Smoke on Wheels
Smoke This 
Smokey Joel/Cubby Bear
Smokin' Guns BBQ
Smokin Lions
Smokin Okies
Smokin Rednecks BBQ
Smokin Suzy
Smokin Triggers
Smoking Razorbacks 
SMR BBQ
Spanky's Meat bbQ Co
Squeal of Fortune
Stlll Smokin
Stu's Q BBQ
Sue B Que
Swillin' Pig
Tater 2
Team Bobby-Q
Tennessee Trio   
The BBQ Effect
The Pork Jesters
The Rack Pack
The Rib Rockets
The Smoking Hills
The Wolf Pack
TheSlabs.com
Three Knights & a Lutheran
Trolley Time BBQ
Two Old Men and A Grill
Wachovai Wacky Warriors
We Don't Cook Sheep
Whizbang BBQ
Y Don't We Get Drunk & Cue


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 5, 2009)

great list!  is Slick Willy gonna be there?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow that's alot of teams!
Good luck guys and girls!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 5, 2009)

it is an impressive list for sure.

I am glad of where we are on the map in relation to the judges tent however it looks like it will be a hike for anyone to get anywhere.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 5, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> great list!  is Slick Willy gonna be there?



Not totally confirmed but its been strongly hinted that he will be there.  Lots of special security precautions being taken.  I hope he does make it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 5, 2009)

A couple of teams that I don't see on the list that I heard that will be there are Lotta Bull and Munchin Hogs At The Hilton.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Do me a favor. Find Michelle and Ronnie Wade at Blazin BBQ and tell them, I said "Hey!" You gonna urinate on the library when nobody's lookin? Pretty good turnout for the tough times we are seeing. Wonder how well attended lesser cooks will be this year


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll definitely do that Dave.  I'm going to be a good boy though and use the porta-poty!  It's definitely the money and the location that's driving the attendance at this one.  $50,000 in prize money for a $300 entry fee and 20 place payout is a good deal.  I think the smaller $5k contests will be hit hard this year.  Last year it was gas but this year its jobs.

I sent my resume to an accounting firm in Houston.  Got to get down there before they build the North Wall.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, if you move to Houston, you have to do Q-fest with the gang!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, don't lurkers get bolded too?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, Yes the do!  

See you next week, Dan!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 5, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, if you move to Houston, you have to do Q-fest with the gang!



From Shawshank:

Fresh Meat  Fresh Meat  Fresh Meat


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, don't know about this one now. Next to some Canadian team.........


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 6, 2009)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> Wow, don't know about this one now. Next to some Canadian team.........



roflmao smart A$$


----------



## The Giggler (Mar 9, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> ....Smoke On The Water Contest at the Clinton Presidential Library in Little Rock.quote]
> 
> Hey Dallas,
> 
> ...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 9, 2009)

The Giggler said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":39s5yaxj]....Smoke On The Water Contest at the Clinton Presidential Library in Little Rock.quote]
> 
> Hey Dallas,
> 
> ...


[/quote:39s5yaxj]

LOL!  Mike you're being much kinder then a few of the other names I've heard.  Yes, Bubba does like his Q.  Hope he makes an appearance!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 11, 2009)

It was 76 deg yesterday and wintery mix today.  I hope everyone competing in Little Rock is ready for a weather free for all.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got my ski jacket, rain jacket, and gloves.  I'm ready for just about anything other than sunshine!  Should feel right at home.  

We're heading out in about two hours.  What the heck happend to that 81 degree weather you had yesterday?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 11, 2009)

I blame Al Gore. :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 11, 2009)

All weathers covered here. Packed my touque mittens winter coat spring coat and wet gear. 

NEver packed for so many seasons before LOL


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 11, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> NEver packed for so many seasons before LOL



Is that you're way of saying you've never been to Arkansas before?


----------

